# Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb



## Raubjäger (2. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend ;-)

Also ich hab mir letzte Woche ein Winckelpicker zugelegt und ich habe Samstag Wettkampfangeln.Jetzt wollte ich fragen, welche Montage ich beim pickern besser anweden kann Schlaufenmontage,oder anti-tangel oder nur eine 25g schwere Futterspirale.Wenn eine der Montagen ,was für Futterkörbe und wie schwer.


mfg
kevin


----------



## Siermann (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Hy, #h
ich bin ein absoluter Fan vom Winkelpickern...und habe selber 3 Ruten.
Fische an jeder eine ganz normale Futterkorbmontage mit kurzem Vorfach damit der Köder mitten im Futter liegt. 
Das Gewicht deiner Futterkörbe hängt von der Begebenheit ab...mußt du weit werfen oder nicht. Zu schwer brauchen sie nicht sein den du mußt die Schnur nur so leicht spannen das sich die Spitze leicht biegt.
Ich fische in ca. 30 meter Entfernung und habe einen 35gramm Futterkorb vorm Vorfach und fange wunderbare Fische.




lg
und viel Spaß beim Pickern.!



Tim


----------



## Raubjäger (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

hättest du von der Montage ein Bild?


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Schlaufenmontage, ganz klar  Vorfachlänge nicht unter 50 cm



Raubjäger schrieb:


> hättest du von der Montage ein Bild?


http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/14/22/58/65/heliko11.jpg

Denk Dir den Boilie und das Blei weg dan hast die Montage, wird beim Friedfischangeln auch 2 inch rig genannt sollte aber zwecks Selbsthackeffekt mit schwereren Körben gefischt werden, so ab 60 g aufwärts. Futter zählt hier nicht.


----------



## Dunraven (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Karabinerwirbel auf der Hauptschnur in den der Korb kommt und einen der ihn stopt und in den das Vorfach kommt. Alternativ die Schlaufenmethode. Letztere nutze ich fast nur noch. Vorfach ab 50cm aufwärts und Futterkörbe für den Picker sollte nicht schwerer als 10g sein bei Entfernungen bis 30m. Zumindest komme ich damit super klar, wobei ein Kumpel sogar noch leichtere Körbe bevorzugt. Das ist ein Picker, keine Feederrute. 25g wäre mir das deutlich zuviel.


----------



## Siermann (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Raubjäger schrieb:


> hättest du von der Montage ein Bild?



Ich fahr heute wieder Pickern da mache ich dir ein Bild mit meiner Montage.


mfg
Tim


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Ich bevorzuge die Anti-Tangle Montage zum fischen mit Futterkorb und komme damit gut zurecht. Allerdings hauptsächlich auf Barben, die geben bekanntlicher Maßen ja eh mächtig Gas beim Biss, sprich rammen sich dann den Haken ins Maul.


----------



## Raubjäger (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Achja ich angel an einem altarm,welche montage wäre da am besten ;-),also im stillen wasser.Ich habe gelesen das die schlaufemontage für flüsse mit starker strömung geignet ist ???


----------



## Dunraven (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Normal bieten sich zwei Montagen an. Die eine ist der Seitenarm die andere ist die Schlaufenmontage. Evt. noch eben das Blei mit Anti-Tangle Boom oder Karabiner auf der Hauptschnur, aber zumindest den Anti-TangleBoom finde ich sehr schlecht und auch viele andere hier kommen endlich von dem Ding runter. Bei einem Hänger kostet der nur unnötig Geld, besser als ein einfacher Karabiner ist er nicht, einige haben sogar nur dank dem Probleme weil die mit Winkel drin sich beim Drill dann auf der Schnur festsetzen und den Drill blockieren. 

Der Seitenarm ist etwas das aber nur im Stillwasser wirklich sinnvoll ist. Hat aber den Vorteil das bei schlammigen Grund der Korb ruhig etwas einsinken kann, das Vorfach bleibt trotzdem oberhalb des Schlamms. Futterkorb ans Ende der Hauptschnur und 15-20cm über dem eine Schlaufe rein in der dann das Vorfach von mind. 50cm kommt bzw. die man zu einem Seitenarm aufschneidet an den das Vorfach kommt. Da gibt es verschiedene Methoden.


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Normal bieten sich zwei Montagen an. Die eine ist der Seitenarm die andere ist die Schlaufenmontage. Evt. noch eben das Blei mit Anti-Tangle Boom oder Karabiner auf der Hauptschnur, aber zumindest den Anti-TangleBoom finde ich sehr schlecht und auch viele andere hier kommen endlich von dem Ding runter. Bei einem Hänger kostet der nur unnötig Geld, besser als ein einfacher Karabiner ist er nicht, einige haben sogar nur dank dem Probleme weil die mit Winkel drin sich beim Drill dann auf der Schnur festsetzen und den Drill blockieren.


Das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn, sorry wenn ich das so direkt sage.

1. 10 Anti-Tangle Booms kosten bei eBay 1,49 Euro, was ich als nicht wirklich teuer bezeichnen würde. http://cgi.ebay.de/10-x-ANTI-TANGLE-FEEDER-BOOM-L-10cm-GEBOGENE-FORM-CARP-/130381642774?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item1e5b59fc16

2. Das AT Boom hält den Abstand Futterkorb-Vorfach, so dass es keine (kaum) Vertüdelungen gibt, wodurch das Vorfach beschädigt werden kann. Ein einfacher Wirbel auf der Schnur rutscht bis zum Ende durch, so dass Futterkorb und Vorfach direkt beieinander sind.

3. Durch das AT Boom wird quasi eine Flächenlast auf die Schnur gebracht, sprich das Gewicht des Futterkorbes verteilt sich auf die Schnur. Bei einem einfachen Wirbel hat man eine Punktlast, sprich das gesamte Korbgewicht+Futter wirkt auf einer Stelle, was die Schnur viel intensiver belastet.

4. Das Festsetzen des AT Booms auf der Hauptschnur kommt wohl auch eher aus dem Bereich der Mythen, denn bei einer gespannten Montage sitze der AT Boom direkt auf der Stopperperle vor dem Wirbel an den das Vorfach geknüpft ist. Lediglich wenn der Fisch beisst und erst einige Meter Schnur nimmt, so kann der Abstand zum Vorfach variieren. Aber wer lässt beim Friedfischangeln den Fisch erst noch großartig abziehen? Da schlägt man direkt an! Und auch wenn ein Fisch mal 1-3m Schnur genommen hat bis der Anschlag kam, so hatte ich noch NIE gehabt, dass der AT Boom sich irgendwo auf der Hauptschnur festgesetzt hatte.

Gruß
LD #h


----------



## Anglerjugend (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> 1. 10 Anti-Tangle Booms kosten bei eBay 1,49 Euro, was ich als nicht wirklich teuer bezeichnen würde. http://cgi.ebay.de/10-x-ANTI-TANGLE...=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item1e5b59fc16


  wer schenkt mir die 2,50 Porto?
Dann sind wir schon bei 4 Euronen und das finde ich recht teuer ... ich habe auch so einen "Hauptschnurläufer" aber ohne diesen Boom und die sind wesentlich günstiger.
Und ich muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden und bekomme SEHR selten diese Vertüddelung die der Boom verhindern soll.


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> wer schenkt mir die 2,50 Porto?
> Dann sind wir schon bei 4 Euronen und das finde ich recht teuer ... ich habe auch so einen "Hauptschnurläufer" aber ohne diesen Boom und die sind wesentlich günstiger.
> Und ich muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden und bekomme SEHR selten diese Vertüddelung die der Boom verhindern soll.


Setz dich mit einem Angelkollegen zusammen, dann bestellt ihr gemeinsam, somit sind es noch 1,25 Euro an Versandkosten. Dann bestellt ihr jeder 5 Packen a 10 Stück. Somit hast du 50 AT Booms + 1,25 Euro Versand, wodurch sich der Preis für ein AT Boom um 2,5 Cent steigert!

Einfache Mathematik, oder?

Gruß
LD


----------



## Tricast (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Einfache Mathematik: Warum sollte ich Geld für einen Boom, oder wie die Dinger heißen, ausgeben, wenn ich es fast umsonst bekommen kann; nur bisschen Schnur.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## El Carp (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

moin,
ich bevorzuge mit meinem picker, folgende montage: hauptschnur, tangle röhrchen, stopperperle, wirbel, vorfach.
es kommt auf die ghewünschten wurfweiten an. musst du weit werfen, empfehle ich einen futterkorb ( gerne benutze ich madenkörbe) und ein kurzes vorfach, ist die nötige wurfweite nicht weit, empfehle ich ein birnenblei, und ein langes vorfach ( min. 1,20 meter). in letzterem fall bedeutet kurze wurfweite, dass du einen futterballen einfach mit der hand an die angelstelle befördern kannst.
viel erfolg bei deinem preisangeln!
El Carp


----------



## Dunraven (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn, sorry wenn ich das so direkt sage.



Deine Meinung, für mich ist halt Deine Aussage Blödsinn.




LahnDöbel schrieb:


> 1. 10 Anti-Tangle Booms kosten bei eBay 1,49 Euro, was ich als nicht wirklich teuer bezeichnen würde. http://cgi.ebay.de/10-x-ANTI-TANGLE-FEEDER-BOOM-L-10cm-GEBOGENE-FORM-CARP-/130381642774?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item1e5b59fc16



Ja diesen Schrott habe ich auch hier herumliegen. Hatte ich mal eine Zeit lang versucht, aber ganz schnell wieder gelassen. Das Porto hast Du da noch unterschlagen und da bei einem Fischen schon mal 2-3 Montagen draufgehen können summiert es sich schon. 



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> 2. Das AT Boom hält den Abstand Futterkorb-Vorfach, so dass es keine (kaum) Vertüdelungen gibt, wodurch das Vorfach beschädigt werden kann. Ein einfacher Wirbel auf der Schnur rutscht bis zum Ende durch, so dass Futterkorb und Vorfach direkt beieinander sind.


Stimmt, Futterkorb und Vorfach sind beieinander, aber es vertüdelt sich dabei normal auch nichts und ich habe damit keine Probleme. Ich mache es so überall, bei den Aalruten, den Zanderruten und eben bis zum Wechsel auf die Schlaufenmontage eben auch am Picker/Feederrute. Funktioniert wunderbar, schon hundertfach erprobt.



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> 3. Durch das AT Boom wird quasi eine Flächenlast auf die Schnur gebracht, sprich das Gewicht des Futterkorbes verteilt sich auf die Schnur. Bei einem einfachen Wirbel hat man eine Punktlast, sprich das gesamte Korbgewicht+Futter wirkt auf einer Stelle, was die Schnur viel intensiver belastet.



Komisch das dieses Problem bei der Schlaufenmontage auch keines ist, denn da wird ja auch auf AT verzichtet und es gibt genau die Punktbelastung. Es gibt sie sogar in doppelter Form, denn beim Auswerfen landet der Wirbel da ja nicht auf einer Stopperperle sondern belastet die Schlaufenschnur direkt. Dann ist in dem Fall also die Schlaufenmontage auch definitv schlechter als eine AT Montage?



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> 4. Das Festsetzen des AT Booms auf der Hauptschnur kommt wohl auch eher aus dem Bereich der Mythen, denn bei einer gespannten Montage sitze der AT Boom direkt auf der Stopperperle vor dem Wirbel an den das Vorfach geknüpft ist. Lediglich wenn der Fisch beisst und erst einige Meter Schnur nimmt, so kann der Abstand zum Vorfach variieren. Aber wer lässt beim Friedfischangeln den Fisch erst noch großartig abziehen? Da schlägt man direkt an! Und auch wenn ein Fisch mal 1-3m Schnur genommen hat bis der Anschlag kam, so hatte ich noch NIE gehabt, dass der AT Boom sich irgendwo auf der Hauptschnur festgesetzt hatte.
> 
> Gruß
> LD #h



Naja mein Kumpel hatte es definitiv und hätte fast den guten Fisch deshalb verloren. Das passiert zwar eher beim Aal-/Zanderangeln aber es passiert schnell mal. Und diese billigen Plastik Teile aus dem Link sind auch nicht sonderlich stabil. Die haben schnell mal rauhe Stellen oder einen Riss, und schon scheuern sie auf der Schnur. 

Ist halt meine persönliche Erfahrung, aber ohne die gibt es weniger Probleme und ich spare Geld. Für mich zwei Gründe weshalb ich die fast nicht mehr nutze. Ich kenne so auch nur noch einen der die nutzt, und der hat auch jetzt langsam die Schnauze davon voll und will auf Schlaufenmontage mit Karabiner wechseln.


----------



## Ralle2609 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

bin auch von booms auf schlaufe umgestiegen auf den gründen, ist billiger und für mich auch besser da die bissanzeige viel sensibler ist und ich wenn ich keine schlaufenmontage mehr habe mir schnel wieder eine selber basteln kann ohne direkt wieder zum dealer hinzumüssen man ist einfach flexibler und angelt mit einer sehr guten montage denn die booms vertünzeln sich bei MIR öfter als die schlaufe

schlaufe für mich ganz klar vorne


----------



## Raubjäger (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Ok danke für die schnellen Antworten ;-)

Also ich werde einen Schalufenmontage nehmen,aber wie befestige ich die an der Hauptschnur ?


----------



## Tricast (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Die Schlaufenmontage kannst Du direkt aus der Hauptschnur knüpfen, wenn es eine monofile ist. Wenn Du eine geflochtene nimmst, beim Picker eher selten, knotest Du eine monofile Schlagschnur davor und aus der knüpperst Du Dir dann die Schlaufenmontage.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fabiasven (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ja diesen Schrott habe ich auch hier herumliegen. Hatte ich mal eine Zeit lang versucht, aber ganz schnell wieder gelassen. Das Porto hast Du da noch unterschlagen und da bei einem Fischen schon mal 2-3 Montagen draufgehen können summiert es sich schon.



Die sind Klasse, gerade für das Geld. Wie fischt Du denn das 2-3 Montagen draufgehen? Wenn ich das Rechne bezahlst Du für ein Angeln mehr als ich fürs ganze Jahr und ich angel viel mit dem Futerkorb und das in sehr Hängerträchtigen Gewässern.


----------



## Eruzione (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

servus,

ob nun boom oder schlaufe wird und soll geschmackssache bleiben. ich fische nur das tangle-röhrchen und bekomm sie meist auch wieder aus dem wasser - wenn ich am angeltag jedoch drei verliere, liegt es eventuell auch am korb... ???

ich für meinen teil fische hauptschnur (mono,boom,perle, wirbel, vorfach)

p.s. die alten filmdosen sind super futterkörbe - aufbohren, blei montieren - fertig... beim einholen gehen sie sofort hoch - so dass man keine montagen verliert#6

mfg


----------



## Fabiasven (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Eruzione schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ob nun boom oder schlaufe wird und soll geschmackssache bleiben. ich fische nur das tangle-röhrchen und bekomm sie meist auch wieder aus dem wasser - wenn ich am angeltag jedoch drei verliere, liegt es eventuell auch am korb... ???



|good:


----------



## Jack2jack (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Die Schlaufenmontage verursacht auch bei mir gar keine Verwicklungen wenn man das ende fürs Vorfach so lang lässt das die Vorfachschlaufe erst unter dem hängenden Futterkorb sitzt! Ich fische die gleiche Montage die der Zammi mal auf CT Vorgestellt hat.
Die definitiv beste Montage zum Feedern meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.


----------



## Stefan 07 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Es gibt nichts besseres wie die Schlaufenmontage. Fischen die Profis auch.

Stefan


----------



## Dunraven (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Die sind Klasse, gerade für das Geld. Wie fischt Du denn das 2-3 Montagen draufgehen? Wenn ich das Rechne bezahlst Du für ein Angeln mehr als ich fürs ganze Jahr und ich angel viel mit dem Futerkorb und das in sehr Hängerträchtigen Gewässern.



Hängerträchtig sind sie nicht. Halt das übliche, 70cm Vorfach und dann auf 25-30m 50-max 100cm von der Kante weg. Je näher dran um so besser, denn da sind die Fische. und dann passiert es schon mal das man eben in 4 Stunden die Rute beim Wurf so bewegt dass das Vorfach oder auch mal der Korb eben am anderen Ufer hängen bleibt, oder das man eben mal nicht unter den Busch/Baum  landet sondern drin. Das selbe wenn man dann einen Tick zu sehr zur Seite abdriftet. Passiert halt öfter mal und auch sehr gerne zu Beginn wenn der Clip eingestellt werden muss. Dann geht der erste Wurf eben 1,30m von der Kante zu weit von der entfernt ins Wasser und der zweite Versuch landet dann in einem Ast dessen Abstand nicht genau einzuschätzen war. 

Oder es ist doch mal ein Ast/ect. im sonst hängerfreien Gewässer. Und bei 2-3 Ruten im Einsatz sind das dann eben leicht mal 1, 2 oder gar 3 Körbe. Natürlich nicht immer, aber bei 2 Fischen die Woche + Angeln for Fun kommt da eben schon übers Jahr was zusammen. Und dazu kommt eben noch das ein AT Boom aus meiner Erfahrung eben mehr Ärger macht und leichter mal Probleme. Wie schon gesagt die meisten hier sind von dem weg und zur Schlaufenmontage. Bietet auch weniger Widerstand.


----------



## Eruzione (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

servus,



Stefan 07 schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts besseres wie die Schlaufenmontage. Fischen die Profis auch.
> 
> Stefan



wie/als - als wie - wenn dann in dem fall, "als die schlaufenmontage"

was ich allerdings noch lustiger finde, ist der satz: "fischen die profis auch"

naja, jedem das seine - ich fange mit boom meine fische...

bin ja auch kein profi

mfg denny


----------



## Tricast (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Die Fakten sind doch folgende: Ein Boom kostet zusätzliches Geld. Ein Boom ist nicht so empfindlich bei der Bissanzeige wie eine Schlaufenmontage. Ein Boom benötigt allerdings auch weniger Kenntnise der Knoten. Eine Montage mit Boom läßt sich aber auch einfacher herstellen.

Jeder muß für sich entscheiden was er möchte.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Eruzione (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

servus,



Tricast schrieb:


> Die Fakten sind doch folgende: Ein Boom kostet zusätzliches Geld. Ein Boom ist nicht so empfindlich bei der Bissanzeige wie eine Schlaufenmontage. Ein Boom benötigt allerdings auch weniger Kenntnise der Knoten. Eine Montage mit Boom läßt sich aber auch einfacher herstellen.
> 
> Jeder muß für sich entscheiden was er möchte.
> 
> Gruß Heinz




eben das meinte ich mit "geschmackssache"

mfg denny


----------



## Jack2jack (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Wahre Worte von Tricast.

Grüße


----------



## Raubjäger (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Ok,ich glaube ich werde beide Montagen einfachmal auprobieren.Danke das ihr alle so schnell geantwortet habt ;-)


----------



## Stefan 07 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Klar, mach das, aber mit Boom fischen meistens nur die Anfänger, weil es halt einfach ist. Mache die Schlaufenmontage und du hast das Optimale. Der Fisch merkt nichts, wenn er beißt, absolut nicht und weniger ist oft mehr. Am besten ist immer, die Montage so unauffällig zumachen, wie es geht. Kenne keinen in meinen Kreisen, der was anderes fischt. Wie gesagt, was fertiges kaufen kostet Geld und ist einfach. Schlaufenmontage selbst binden ist billig, auch einfach und fängig. Jetzt mußt du entscheiden. |wavey:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DokSnyder (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Tricast schrieb:


> Die Fakten sind doch folgende: Ein Boom kostet zusätzliches Geld. Ein Boom ist nicht so empfindlich bei der Bissanzeige wie eine Schlaufenmontage. Ein Boom benötigt allerdings auch weniger Kenntnise der Knoten. Eine Montage mit Boom läßt sich aber auch einfacher herstellen.
> 
> Jeder muß für sich entscheiden was er möchte.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Das fasst es für mich perfekt zusammen. Bin auch vor etwa einem Jahr umgestiegen vom AT-Boom zur Schlaufenmontage und freue mich jedesmal neu über die Sensibilität, das ist für mich der wichtigste Punkt.
Den AT-Boom verwende ich für andere Angelarten, wo er für mich mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## Tricast (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

DocSnyder, welche sind das?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fabiasven (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Habe heute den Vergleich gemacht. " Winkelpicker, einer AT, einer Schleufenmontage. Auf beide gab es bisse, bei beiden wurde gleich viel umgesetzt.


----------



## Dunraven (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

In dem Fall ist es dann nur eine Kostenfrage bei Dir, also was ist günstiger im Falle des Verlustes/in der Anschaffung. Wobei das bei heikleren Tagen schon wieder anders aussehen kann.


----------



## nerdwuermle (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

bei der winklepicker würde ich aufgrund der sensibilität ganz klar zur schlaufenmontage raten. bei der feeder bau ich in den seitenarm noch einen kleinen schnurläufer (1 cm langes antitangle) mit karabiner und einer vorgeschalteten gummiperle ein. ist bei hohen futterkorb gewichten (>100g) einfach schnurschonender.


----------



## Allex (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Hi,

auch wenn du dein Wettkampf schon gehabt hast, würde ich dir beim Winkelpickern prinzipiell raten kein Körbe zu benutzen die ein Gewicht von 20g überschreiten, zumindest nicht im Stillwasser.
Zum einen ist es überhaupt nicht nötig und zum anderen sind richtigen Picker-Ruten 20/25g meist Höchstgewicht.

MfG Alex


----------



## Siermann (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Allex schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch wenn du dein Wettkampf schon gehabt hast, würde ich dir beim Winkelpickern prinzipiell raten kein Körbe zu benutzen die ein Gewicht von 20g überschreiten, zumindest nicht im Stillwasser.
> Zum einen ist es überhaupt nicht nötig und zum anderen sind richtigen Picker-Ruten 20/25g meist Höchstgewicht.
> ...



Ich habe an einer meiner 3 Pickerruten ein Korb mit 25 Gramm dran, wenn dan noch Futter rein kommt weißt du sicherlich wie schwer er ist.
Dieses Körbchen werfe ich mit meiner Pickerrute ohne Probleme auch auf weitere Distanzen ( dafür hab ich ihn ja). An meinen anderen Picker habe ich jeweils 15 Gramm + Futter dran..das Passt schon.

Ich finde dass das fischen mit dem Winkelpicker eine sehr sehr spannende Methode zum Friefischfang ist...einen knallharten Karpfenbiss von einem 12 Pfünder an der Pickerute wenn der dir die Rute vom ständer Knallt ohne Vorwarnung mußt du einmal erlebt haben...dan willst du es immer wieder machen.
--> vom aufregenden Drill am leichten Geschirr ganz zu schweigen.

Achso zur Montage: Ich binde mir meine Schlaufenmontage aus 0,60er Monofiler Schnur selber...kostet mich ( wenn ich es auf jede Schlaufenmontage berechne) NIX und ich kann es auch im dunklen mit Augen verbunden binden.



In diesem Sinner noch viel Spaß mit deiner Picker.



lg
Tim


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

WTF 0,60mm?
Was willst Du denn mit dem Tau?
Was Du aber vergisst, Picker ist nicht gleich Picker. Normal sind die auf 10-20g ausgelegt, es gibt aber auch Picker die schon kleine Feederruten sind. Von daher kannst Du das mit den 25g halt nicht pauschal sagen. Kommt auf die Rute drauf an. Im Zweifel würde ich auch nicht mehr als 15g nehmen + Futter, und das finde ich schon viel. Für mehr gibt es ja leichte Feederuten. oder eben schwere Picker. Gedacht ist der normale Picker aber sicher nicht für sowas.


----------



## Siermann (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Ja 0,60er 
Meine Hauptschnur ist eine 0,25er und Vorfach 0,23er. Habe mit einer dickeren Schnur mit der ich die Schlaufenmontage binde die bessten Erfahrungen gesammelt. Habe so noch NIIEE irgendwie eine verhederung gehabt und konnte auch noch keine Nachteile feststellen beim fischen. Meine Vorfachlänge beträgt ca. 15cm:m




lg
Tim


----------



## DerStipper (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Siermann schrieb:


> Ja 0,60er
> Meine Hauptschnur ist eine 0,25er und Vorfach 0,23er. Habe mit einer dickeren Schnur mit der ich die Schlaufenmontage binde die bessten Erfahrungen gesammelt. Habe so noch NIIEE irgendwie eine verhederung gehabt und konnte auch noch keine Nachteile feststellen beim fischen. Meine Vorfachlänge beträgt ca. 15cm:m
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch kein leichtes Fischen  Sowas fische ich im Rhein auf Barbe. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich halt ne schwerere Rute brauche.


----------



## Siermann (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*

Ich brauche aber bei meinen bedingungen solche Montagen und Hauptschnurstärke... ich fische an einem Teich mit ca. 1 ha größe auf Karpfen und Schleien. Wenn du nicht direkt an der Schilfkkante fischst bekommst du nicht einen Biss.!
Und so siehst du halt das ich gleich von Anfang an zienlich viel Druck aufbauen muß beim Drill und erst etwas lockerer Drillen kann wenn der Karpfen etwas weiter vom Schilf "weggedrillt" wurde.
Ich denke mal jeder merkt mit der Zeit selber welche Montagen und welche Schnurstärken er braucht denn in fast jedem Gewässer sind die Bedingungen anders...zum Glück



lg
Tim


----------



## DokSnyder (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Tricast schrieb:


> DocSnyder, welche [Angelarten]sind das [wo Du den AT-Boom verwendest]?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 

Ah, mist, nicht gesehen. Tschuldigung. #h
AT-Booms verwende ich meistens nur wenn ich eine Laufbleimontage haben will um KöFis auszulegen. Da kann der (hoffentlich mal wieder) beissende Fisch Schnur abziehen ohne großen Widerstand. 

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Allex (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker,Montage,Futterkorb*



Siermann schrieb:


> Ja 0,60er
> Meine Hauptschnur ist eine 0,25er und Vorfach 0,23er. Habe mit einer dickeren Schnur mit der ich die Schlaufenmontage binde die bessten Erfahrungen gesammelt. Habe so noch NIIEE irgendwie eine verhederung gehabt und konnte auch noch keine Nachteile feststellen beim fischen. Meine Vorfachlänge beträgt ca. 15cm:m
> 
> 
> ...



@ Siermann:  Ist sicherlich spannend, aber das ist dann ja auch kein richtig feines Pickern mehr, im eigentlichen Sinne...
Da kannste genauso gut ne Carp-Feeder oder sogar eine Karpfenrute rauslegen, und wenn du Druck aufbauen willst, geht das mit einer dünnen und sensiblen Winkelpickerrute auch nicht wirklich gut.

Dass du noch keine Nachteile gesehen hast, liegt vll. daran dass du es noch nicht anders probiert hast?
Ich fische beim Winkel-Pickern immer eine 16er oder 18er Monofile.

Grüße Alex


----------

